# Brighteners???



## The Fever (Dec 16, 2014)

I have heard commercials talking about UV brighteners and how deer can see them. I thought this was another gimmic but I recently placed a trail camera near my set up. Got some interesting videos when I decided to hunt closer to the camera than normal. My camo was like a white suit. Insane. Is this from the brighteners we hear about? 

Here is the link.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 16, 2014)

Well I cant upload the video for some reason.... working on it...


----------



## The Fever (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## DYI hunting (Dec 16, 2014)

Probably the brighteners.  You can really tell using night vision goggles.  Here's a list of detergent's without UV brighteners and a little about them from the military angle:

http://www.vandenberg.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123065881


----------



## markland (Dec 16, 2014)

Wow that's pretty dramatic under the IR light for sure!
I would get some of the Sno-seal U-V-Killer and treat your clothes and never wash camo in normal laundry detergent, I always use a special detergent with no brighteners and treat my clothes as well, plus I make sure to rinse out the washing machine prior to washing my camo.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 16, 2014)

markland said:


> Wow that's pretty dramatic under the IR light for sure!
> I would get some of the Sno-seal U-V-Killer and treat your clothes and never wash camo in normal laundry detergent, I always use a special detergent with no brighteners and treat my clothes as well, plus I make sure to rinse out the washing machine prior to washing my camo.



I saw the video and couldn't believe my eyes. Makes you wonder how many deer saw you before you saw them!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 16, 2014)

Like a dude with a white t shirt at the shoe show. Thats what deer see.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 16, 2014)

Wild Turkey said:


> Like a dude with a white t shirt at the shoe show. Thats what deer see.



My buddy told me it look like I was wearing a white suit to church!


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2014)

I think its interesting, but do deer see on the same spectrum as your ir camera?


----------



## The Fever (Dec 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> I think its interesting, but do deer see on the same spectrum as your ir camera?



They do see UV light. They are much more on that spectrum than we are. Much like birds.


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 16, 2014)

You can use a black light also and see the brighteners.  I have access to lights in the 600 and 900 nm wave length and they show you exactly which clothes need to be treated and which ones will look flat to a deer.  

The research that Sno Seal used came from UGA back in the 80's, I think.  

There is a difference so if your clothes show up bright, treat with UV killer and wash in a soap with no scents and brighteners added.

Good thread Fever!


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 16, 2014)

Could be just me, but to me the guy in the dark camo sticks out more to me. In the video everything is bright(bushes, trees, you). Your deer stand and the other guy are very dark and seem to stand out more.


----------



## Mike81 (Dec 16, 2014)

Interesting thread. What uv detergent is good for removing uv?


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 16, 2014)

Mike81 said:


> Interesting thread. What uv detergent is good for removing uv?




From what I understand, the UV killer covers it up and as long as it's washed in a non brightening detergent, it will stay that way for quite sometime.  One wash in tide will destroy all that work though.  I'm pretty sure I read that you can't wash it away, you can only cover up the uv damage.

I usually buy the Atsko sport wash on clearance at wally world in January. As long as it doesn't have whiteners and brighteners in it, it won't exploit the UV factor.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't use any detergent on my hunting clothes. I just wash them together in the machine. Been doing it for years. Cheaper too.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 16, 2014)

BowanaLee said:


> I don't use any detergent on my hunting clothes. I just wash them together in the machine. Been doing it for years. Cheaper too.


Bowanna,
Could you clarify this?  Are you saying you just rinse them in the washing machine?
http://forum.gon.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BigRedObsession (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't see how people killed deer 50 years ago :/


----------



## The Fever (Dec 17, 2014)

BigRedObsession said:


> I don't see how people killed deer 50 years ago :/



Simple....they didnt have soap back then...right bowanna?


----------



## The Fever (Dec 17, 2014)

Ok. Here is a thought. Everything you see in that picture was polyester except for what didn't glow. The harness straps and my friends jacket. Now, his pants are a blend and that gave a mild reflection. Could this just be a reflection of red light from the plastic fibers? If that is the case wouldnt they also reflect blue spectrum?


----------



## DSGB (Dec 17, 2014)

I think what you see in the video has more to do with the material than what they are washed with.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 17, 2014)

In the past 15 years textile manufacturers have added uv brighteners to their fabrics to bring out colors. Thats the culprit.
Dollar General sells a scent free, uv free, softener free detergent.
Also fabric softeners or drier sheets are the devil. 100% uv brightener.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 17, 2014)

Pilgrim said:


> Bowanna,
> Could you clarify this?  Are you saying you just rinse them in the washing machine?
> http://forum.gon.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I wash them a full cycle in the machine, i just don't add detergent. You'd never know I didn't use it.
I don't know it for fact but its my belief that the brightness of new clothes will dull as they're washed and worn. 
I wash new clothes several times before I use them.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 17, 2014)

DSGB said:


> I think what you see in the video has more to do with the material than what they are washed with.



This is true.  I've got clothes that have never seen UV brighteners that appear the same way in IR.


----------



## watermedic (Dec 17, 2014)

I use Arm and Hammer scent and dye free.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 17, 2014)

I am loving the response to this thread. Good stuff!


----------



## Flintridge (Dec 18, 2014)

I usually wash my clothes in dead down wind detergent but ran out and needed to wash my clothes before a hunt this year.  I used All Free and Clear because I had some at home and assumed it would be ok.  I was really irritated thinking I messed all my camo up after I read that All brand may have optical and UV brightners in it.  
I called the corporation who makes ALL and asked if the free and clear was optical and UV free.  The rep told me that it doesn't have either in the formula.  

Can I just go to WalMart or Home Depot and get a light to check?  Just get a black light?


----------



## The Fever (Dec 18, 2014)

Flintridge said:


> I usually wash my clothes in dead down wind detergent but ran out and needed to wash my clothes before a hunt this year.  I used All Free and Clear because I had some at home and assumed it would be ok.  I was really irritated thinking I messed all my camo up after I read that All brand may have optical and UV brightners in it.
> I called the corporation who makes ALL and asked if the free and clear was optical and UV free.  The rep told me that it doesn't have either in the formula.
> 
> Can I just go to WalMart or Home Depot and get a light to check?  Just get a black light?



Yes. There are also links above to products to fix the problem.


----------



## GTHunter007 (Dec 19, 2014)

This video has nothing to do with UV light...UV is the opposite end of the spectrum from IR.  IR Is the red end of the spectrum...which deer do not see well at all...UV is the opposite end, the greys and blues, the end of the night color coming from the sky as things grey out.  THIS is when a deer can see the best, and clothes with UV brighteners and dark grey/black colors will glow during these lights.  

What you see in the video is a result of the IR illuminators washing out the browns and any red based colors of your camo.  Nothing at all like a deer would see you.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 19, 2014)

Makes my mismatch camo strategy look that much better.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 19, 2014)

GTHunter007 said:


> This video has nothing to do with UV light...UV is the opposite end of the spectrum from IR.  IR Is the red end of the spectrum...which deer do not see well at all...UV is the opposite end, the greys and blues, the end of the night color coming from the sky as things grey out.  THIS is when a deer can see the best, and clothes with UV brighteners and dark grey/black colors will glow during these lights.
> 
> What you see in the video is a result of the IR illuminators washing out the browns and any red based colors of your camo.  Nothing at all like a deer would see you.



This would be my thoughts as well.  

My biggest concern with the UV argument or debate is that, as many deer as I've had under or around me over the years, I've never noticed any difference in getting picked out according to what I wear.




One thing that I would find very interesting with the video that Fever posted is to set up a test.  Several clothing styles, some treated some not and see how they show under the IR.  Although like GThunter posted above I dont think the IR is how deer see UV, it would still be interesting to see how it changes under IR


----------



## The Fever (Dec 19, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> This would be my thoughts as well.
> 
> My biggest concern with the UV argument or debate is that, as many deer as I've had under or around me over the years, I've never noticed any difference in getting picked out according to what I wear.
> 
> ...



You are right, Jim. The IR camera is now how a deer sees UV. We know from the studies from UGA and QDMA studies that red light is the least sensitive to deer, while the blue spectrum isn't one that they are very sensitive too, it is one of the few that stands out. Meaning that in a world of black, white, and grey, the blue stands out. That being said, the light from the sky should have a similar effect and if you climb high enough you would/should blend in with the darker patches of camo breaking up your pattern similar to that of a tree's branches. Right?

My thought is that a polyester fabric will reflect light and artificial brighteners will help reflect more. So it is a good way, and easy step, to prevent that. I will be collecting my cameras from the farm this weekend. I will set them up in the back yard and take video of different clothes to see the results. Jim, what variables would you like to see? I am thinking regular cotton and polyester clothes with UV brighteners, Cotton camo, Polyester camo, and camo treated with regular detergent vs camo treated with no brighteners. Any others? This could be fun!


----------



## GTHunter007 (Dec 19, 2014)

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/big-buck-zone/2014/07/video-new-study-sheds-light-what-deer-see

http://www.petersenshunting.com/deer/whitetail/science-of-sight-whitetails/

I have been trying to find Cohen's research and thesis but UGA has it blocked now.  It was a very interesting read.  The links above boil it down simple though.


----------



## GTHunter007 (Dec 19, 2014)

Cabelas line of fleece, in outfitter green and outfitter brown would be the perfect camo patterns to hunt whitetail deer.  The fleece also absorbs light, not reflect it.  Basic fatigues as well.  I know I have bought my last Mossy Oak or Realtree camo for deer hunting.  Turkey hunting...different story.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 19, 2014)

The Fever said:


> Jim, what variables would you like to see? I am thinking regular cotton and polyester clothes with UV brighteners, Cotton camo, Polyester camo, and camo treated with regular detergent vs camo treated with no brighteners. Any others? This could be fun!



that about covers it.  If I come up with something else I'll post it up


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 19, 2014)

I agree this could be fun.. I use to use a black light to see how the clothes glowed under it. I have gotten picked out once perfect wind not moving and they flipped and ran. Lot of cover I read up on uv I too the back light shined my camo and the clothes I wore and the hat glowed like a flash light. Some of the clothes I had had a red hue to them I became more sensitive to this.. The higher end clothes didn't seem to glow like cheaper ones did. Some clothing manufacturers of hunting apparel use UV Brughtners


----------



## BigCats (Dec 19, 2014)

If it looks like that I'm good as high as I get they look up I look like the sky haha I'd be more worried about that scent left on that sapling that rubbed all up on ya but I do use the uv wash I believe it works 100%


----------



## uturn (Dec 22, 2014)

Wash Hot Dry Hot...Detergent or Not! All Free and Clear if So...Autumn or Earth Scent Dryer Sheets...Store in Air Tight Container with Earth Scent Wafers or Same Dryer Sheets...Have Em Walk Stright Down Wind and Never Even Blink!!! My Two Cent...


----------



## Thunder Head (Dec 23, 2014)

I have used the sports wash from Walmart for years. It dosent contain UV brighteners. They stopped selling it at mine. I ran out towards the end of deer season. I bought some clothes wash from primos. About half way thru turkey season I seemed to be getting picked off every time a turkey got close. This pair of toms had already picked me of twice. I saw them working my way so i just sat down. I made sure i was back in the woods not on the edge. I never made a peep. The came in to the little field and started feeding. About the time they were coming into range one of them stands up tall takes one look in my direction and took off. I went back to the UV killer and have not had that problem since.

 Could just be my imagination but im sticking with it.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 23, 2014)

My local Wal-Mart quite carrying it as well.  I bought my last bottles from Cabela's.  I have a stock pile now.

A 2 quart bottle will last me several years.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Quart-Sport-Wash/743660.uts


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 23, 2014)

Guess my clothes are ok.  Seen over 300 deer this season and didn't have a problem lots of them within 30 yards.


----------



## GameReaper13 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wash with just water on full cycle then hang dry. I'm a more leary about scent than sight. I hunt fairly high though. Most of time I don't wear camo but I still wash the same way.


----------

